# funniest set up ever....



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

and i forgot my blasted camera...argggg.

took my kids out for a drive this past saturday afternoon and saw the funniest setup ever. We were only about a mile south of out town taking a prarie trail out to gravel road and there it sits...about 30 yards off the prarie trail. The blind is a big haybale looking thing --looks like 2-3 haybales side by side--- sitting in a harvested wheat field with not even another single haybale in it...but that's not the funny part.

There are about 2 dozen decoys sitting around the bale things--all within about 6-8 yards from the bale thing in a circle. And the decoys were about as tall as whooping cranes and as white as fresh snow, not a speck of black, brown etc on them except for the heades. The heads looked pretty good ... looked like homemade wind socks of some sort. looked well put together, just way to big and way to white. But that's not the funny part.

On top of the bale blind sits 3 of these decoys side by side. Now i'm not saying i'm the great goose hunter and i know everything there is to know about it, but i have never seen geese land on top of bales, especially within about 7 inches of each other. The whole set up looked like a white blob sitting on a water tower in a harvested field.

Then when i saw their pickup they had to use a flatbed to haul the blind.

First thing i thought of when i saw it was someone must be handicapped, but i can't see someone in a wheelchair getting in the pickup they had. It looked like a fair amount of coin invested in the set up though. After i had a good laugh i kind of felt sorry for them. But for all i know maybe the jokes on me. They're probably slaughtering the geese. no matter the case, it's the funniest set up i've ever seen....and i've seen guys set up directly under highline wires.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

There is just way to many goose hunters in the world,you know some of them has a case of the stupids.......

wish you could've got a pic. of that yard sale.....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

It takes all kinds.

Saw a couple dozen northwinds one year set up 20 yards from the woods. I wondered if the guys were sitting in treestands to get closer to the "high flyers".


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have seen some werid things, but who knows, maybe they did slaughter them.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

It kind of reminded me of my younger--high school--days. We took a kid out that had never hunted before and when he asked us how to set up the decoys we told him they really like it when they can see a few geese mating in the spread, so sure as crap, the sun starts coming up and you look out and there's about 10-12 pair of geese humping each other. Good times. Of course this joke only works with shell decoys :wink:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

> fishhook Posted: Tue Oct 21, 2008 2:07 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> It kind of reminded me of my younger--high school--days. We took a kid out that had never hunted before and when he asked us how to set up the decoys we told him they really like it when they can see a few geese mating in the spread, so sure as crap, the sun starts coming up and you look out and there's about 10-12 pair of geese humping each other. Good times. Of course this joke only works with shell decoys


to funny :lol: i can only imagin the looks on your faces


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Don't make fun of my spread.... I kill the heck out of them with it!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I have one for you. I was traveling north on a well travel black top road west of jamestown and saw this tiny little feild about twenty yard off the road. there were six guys sitting on bucket in the weeds with four big foots in front of them. I wouldnt bet on that spread.


----------

